
The search volume for "web app" spikes every September - no_gravity
http://www.gibney.de/popularity_of_web_apps
======
reefoctopus
I know the answer!

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&ge...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=US&q=web%20app,fifa%20web%20app)

~~~
natdempk
How did you figure this out?

~~~
underwater
If you Google “web app” it’s the first hit, which is a good starting point!

------
petercooper
The FIFA web app is of _particular_ interest in September not just because
that's when the new one comes out, but because you can use the web app for a
week or so _before_ the actual game is released.

This means you can buy packs, trade players, and start getting your squad
together before you even play the actual game, and this is important if you
want to get a jump on other players quickly. Once the game is out, more people
just trade in game.

------
trynewideas
[https://www.easports.com/fifa/ultimate-team/coming-
soon](https://www.easports.com/fifa/ultimate-team/coming-soon)

The FUT Web App and other FIFA Web features are down for maintenance while we
prepare for FIFA 19. The new web app launches on September 19th.

------
no_gravity
Hey, great to see my post on the front page!

One moment, I will add a fourth chart that shows the popularity of 'web app'
when substracting the Fifa effect.

...

Ok, I added a chart for which I substracted the values for 'fifa web app' from
the values for 'web app'.

The result is a pretty nice trend.

------
hayksaakian
Try comparing to iPhone app instead of iOS app if you want to see what
laypeople think

------
vyking
Fall semester student intake :P

~~~
tlrobinson
Eternal September

~~~
IronBacon
I was thinking the same thing. ^__^;

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September)

~~~
andrelaszlo
There's also a band called Eternal September. I always assumed that this is
where they took their name but maybe it's a coincidence.

[https://vimeo.com/700520](https://vimeo.com/700520)

~~~
IronBacon
Never heard of that band before. Considering they have an album called "Your
Computer Lies" I would say that's probably more than a coincidence they chose
that name... ^__^;

------
codeonfire
WTF, Fifa? Correlation does not imply Causation. More likely lots of September
students started a web dev class. But that also is not proof of causation.

~~~
Kiro
Fifa is way bigger than you think.

~~~
Kurtz79
Yup. Fifa games sell 10M+ units yearly.

The number of students starting a new web dev class are... tens of thousands,
worldwide? A hundred of thousands?

------
orderCounts
Why would they mix substrings from multiple other search queries, without
marking the trend as a union of overlapping queries?

What if order counts, and "app web" != "web app"?

